# C# error: Operacion no valida a travez de subprocesos



## ale141414 (Abr 13, 2013)

Este error (Operación no válida a través de subprocesos: Se tuvo acceso al control '..........' desde un subproceso distinto a aquel en que lo creó)  me apareció en el proyecto que estoy haciendo con Visual Studio en Windows Forms en dos ocasiones. La primera, que es la que pude solucionar, ocurre el error cuando trato de escribir en un masked textbox. La solución que encontré en Internet y funciona es esta: 

//El error se soluciona en este caso con un delegado
internal delegate void DelegadoEscribir(string Elemento);

//Así se escribe de forma segura un dato en mtbTDatoTxA
this.DelegadoTDatoTxA(LeerPuerto);

//El método
public void DelegadoTDatoTxA(string Elemento)
        {
if (this.mtbTDatoTxA.InvokeRequired)
            {
DelegadoEscribir MyDelegado = new DelegadoEscribir(DelegadoTDatoTxA);
                this.Invoke(MyDelegado, new object[] { Elemento });
            }
else
            {
this.mtbTDatoTxA.Text = Convert.ToString(Elemento);
            }
        }

     Ahora el problema que tengo y no puedo solucionar es cuando quiero leer, en mi caso, el texto seleccionado de un combobox y compararlo en una sentencia if (Me aparece el mismo error de antes).

if (cbFormatoRxA.SelectedText == "Binario")
                {
                         ...........
                 }

     Escribo acá para pedir su ayuda ya que no encontré solución en Internet (Casi muero buscándola) y espero que me puedan ayudar.
     Gracias ya de antemano


----------

